# Echo and Bluetooth



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a MacBook Pro.  I learned MBPs and Echos don't play perfectly together when it comes to bluetooth.  I paired them which was very easy and played music for a while.  Then turned off music for a few hours.  When I went back, there was no connection.  So I re-paired them and did this and that and tried it all again.  Music would not come out of Alexa via bluetooth.  She was alive and kickin' though.  So I called Echo CS.  Had to go as far as unplugging (and replugging) Alexa and then bluetooth pair them again.  And then the music played.  Customer service said may have to do that at times -- sometimes more or less. Losing bluetooth connection only happens with MacBook Pros.  No other device.

Customer service person Bradley B had an accent that sounded kind of familiar.  No too much trouble understanding him.  I asked.  South African.  Talked more about it.  Ultimately I'm not sure if he was in South Africa or not.  It was a late night call.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've had that issue a few times. Recently talked to Amazon CS and they had me do the same thing -- reboot Echo.  But although I was connected with bluetooth all along, it wouldn't play from my windows laptop, because I needed to disable the laptop speaker.  My laptop had the laptop speaker with checkmark as default speaker (not sure how that happened, since I'd been using the Echo with it for weeks).  I figured this out while on the phone with CS.  No problems since then (last week).


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm aware of that cuz of a USB connected speaker I had been using.  But Echo CS says the auto bluetooth unpairing of MacBook Pros and Echo is peculiar to MBPs only.  Sometimes it takes rebooting the Echo to get a working bluetooth pairing again.


----------

